# Rasbora harlequin vs Neon tetra



## Konrad Michalski (14 Sep 2014)

Hi guys. As my tank eventually gets matured I'll be adding fish in nearest future. My choice will either be a school of neon tetras or rasbora harlequin. What sre your thoughts about it? Which one Should I go for and why. Thanks.


----------



## mr. luke (14 Sep 2014)

Whatever you like the look of.
Id say harlequins are a tougher fish but it is entirely up to you


----------



## Ben C (14 Sep 2014)

I find harlequins tend to jump more than neons so if your tank is open-topped I'd go for the latter.


----------



## ltsai (14 Sep 2014)

Yup, they are definitely better jumpers than neons.


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Sep 2014)

If it's an open top tank, as the guys have said, you'll end up with a diminished shoal in no time flat if you choose Harlequins. Neons on the other hand should be fine, I've not lost one in my open top low-energy, Cryptic Haven.


----------



## Konrad Michalski (15 Sep 2014)

Cheers guys. Yes, my tank is open and never heard about jumping harlequins so thanks for letting me know. I really like them and thought they will school better than neons but if that's the case I think I'll have to go for neons. How high could they possibly jump as my tank is not filled up right to the rim? I've got like 4 inch from water surfacecto the rim of the tank.


----------



## ltsai (15 Sep 2014)

They are abit jitterish fellows but once settled down should be fine, after losing a few...


----------

